# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  توحيد المبادئ في العام القضائي 2000-2001

## هيثم الفقى

1-فيما يتعلق بالإختلاف بين الأحكام الصادرة عن المحكمة الإدارية العليا بشأن تفسير المادة الخامسة بند (5) من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 بشأن مجلس الشعب بأنه يشترط فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب أو يستمر في عضويته أن يكون قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية أو أعفى من آدائها طبقا للقانون و لا يعتبر التهرب من آداء الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية حتى تجاوز سن التجنيد بمثابة الإعفاء قانونا من آدائها في مفهوم تطبيق حكم المادة الخامسة بند (5) المشار إليها و ذلك على الوجه المبين بالأسباب 0

( دائرة توحيد المبادئ بالطعن رقم 1937 لسنة 47 ق – ع – جلسة 7 / 12 / 2000 )

2-لا يجوز تضمين لائحة العاملين بالشركة الطاعنة نصا يحدد اختصاص رئيس الجمعية العامة للشركة بتوقيع جزاء الفصل من الخدمة بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة (84) من قانون نظام العاملين بالقطاع العام الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1978 ,و و أن أي قرار يصدر بعقوبة الفصل من غير المحكمة التأديبية يكون مشوبا بالإنعدام لإ‘تصابه سلطة المحكمة , و قررت إعادة الطعن إلى الدائرة المختصة بالمحكمة للفصل فيه 0

( دائرة توحيد المبادئ – جلسة 18 / 1/ 2001 – الطعن رقم 1368 لسنة 43 ق و الطعن رقم 1430 لسنة 43 ق0ع)

3-القرارات التأديبية التي تصدر في شأ، العاملين بمؤسسة مصر للطيران تخضع للتظلم الوجوبي المنصوص عليه في المادة ( 12 ) من قانون مجلس الدولة الصدادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 و قررت إعادة الطعن إلى الدائرة المختصةة بالمحكمة للفصل فيه 0

( الطعن رقم 3599 لسنة 4- ق- ع – جلسة 1 /2 / 2001 )

4-أولا : باختصاص المحاكم التأديبية بمجلس الدولة بمحاكمة أعضاء مجالس إدارة التشكيلات النقابية المشكلة طبقا لقانون العمل و أعضاء مجالس الإدارة المنتخبين طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1973 الذي حل محل القانون رقم 141 لسنة 1963 المشار إليهما 0

ثانيا : في شأن الطعن رقم 2062 لسنة 44 القضائية عليا , بقبول الطعن شكلا , و في الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه , و بإعادة الدعوى للمحكمة التأديبية لرئاسة الجمهورية للفصل فيها مجددا بهيئة أخرى 0

( الطعن رقم 2062 لسنة 44 ق – ع جلسة 7 / 6 / 2001 )

5- لكل من القانونين رقمي 3 لسنة 1982 بشأن التخطيط العمراني و 106 لسنة 1976 بشأن توجيه و تنظيم أعمال البناء – مجال تطبيق – لذلك فإنه في جالة البناء في أرض غير مقسمة و دون ترخيص فإن القانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982 وحده هو الذي يطبق على النحو المبين تفصيلا بالأسباب و قررت إعادة الطعن إلى الدائرة المختصة بالمحكمة للفصل فيه 0

( الطعن رقم 724 لسنة 41 قضائية ق - جلسة 7 / 6 / 2001 )

عوارض سير الدعوى 

توقيع محام على العريضة : 



عريضة دعوى – توقيع محام – تحقق الغاية من الإجراء – المادتان 35 , و 44 من قانون مجلس الدولة : 



قانون مجلس الدولة تضمن بعض القواعد الإجرائية الخاصة التي تضمنتها نصوص خاصة تكون فقط هي الواجبة الإعمال باعتبار أنها تشكل في مجموعها – و إلى أن يصدر قانون الإجراءات الخاصة بالقسم القضائي – تنظيما حاصا واجب الإعمال لإتفاقه مع طبيعة امنازعة الإدارية , و قد حددت المادة (35 ) سالفة البيان إجراءات رفع الدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الاإداري و شرطت أن تكون عريضة الدعوى التي تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة موقعة منمحام مقيد بجدول المحامين المقبولين أمامها دون أن ترتب البطلان صراحة على عدم مراعة ذلك , بينما جاء تنص المادة ( 44) من القانون فنصت على بطلان تقرير الطعن إذا لم يوقع من محام قبول أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا و من ثم فإذا لم يحصل الطعن على هذا الوجه فإن المشرع لم ينص على الحكم ببطلانه صراحة , وهكذا فقد أغفل القانون النص على الحكم بالبطلان في هذه الحالة ليس لأنه لا تبطل العريضة بإغفال هذا الإجراء و إنما لعدم جسامته على نحو ما قدره المشرع من تقرير الطعن أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا لما هو ظاهر من ضرورة توافر درجة من الخبرة و الكفاءة في تقرير الطعن أمامها 0

و من حيث إنه بتطبيق المبادئ العامة للبطلان المقررة في قانون مجلس الدولة و المرافعات المدنية و التجارية فإنه يتعين للقضاء ببطلان اجراء معين وبصفة خاصة في المنازعات الإدارية التي تختص بها محاكم مجلس الدولة و على الأخص دعاوى الإلغاء التي تقوم على مبدأ المشروعية و سيادة القانون لتي تمثل أساسا حاكما للنظام العام في الدولة بجميع سلطاتها و أجهزتها أن يثبت بيقين تحقق سبب البطلان , و أن يكون منصوصا على تقريره صراحة في القانون أو ألا تتحقق الغاية من الإجراء الباطل حتى الفصل في الدعوى إذا لم يكن نص المشرع صراحة و بصفة جازمة على البطلان 0

و من حيث أن الثابت أن المشرع لم ينص على البطلان صراحة في حالة عدم توقيع العرائض المتعلقة بالدعاوى التي تختصبها محاكم مجلس الدولة فيما عدا المحكمة الإدارية العليا 0

و من حبث إن الغاية التي تغياها المشرع من توقيع محام على صحف الدعاوى و صحف الطعون هي ضمانة تحرير هذه الأوراق بمعرفة متخصصين في القانون حتى يراعي في تحريرها أحكام القانون , فتقل بقدر الإمكان المنازعات التي تنشأ فيما لو قام بتحريرها من لا خبرة لهم بممارسة هذه الأمور ذات الطبيعة القانونية مما يعود بالضرر على ذوي الشأن , و لذلك فإن الإلزام الوارد بوجوب توقيع الصحيفة من محام لا يجب أن يفهم بعيدا عن حكمته و بالتالي فالتوقيع على صورة صحيفة الدعوى يتساوى مع التوقيع على أصل الصحيفة , و لذلك فإنه إذا قضى ببطلان الدعوى تأسيسا على خلوها من توقيع المحامي عليها دون النظر إلى التوقيع على صورة تلك الصحيفة فإن الحكم يكون مشوبا بالقصور متعينا الغاؤه , و حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن أصل صحيفة الدعوى غير موقع من محام و لكن صورة تلك الصحيفة موقعة من محام , و إذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى , يكون قد صدر مخالفا لصحيح حكم القانون جديرا بالإلغاء , و حيث إن الدعوى غير مهيأة للفصل فيها , فإنه يتعين القصاء بإعادتها إلى محكمةالقضاء الإداري ( دائرةالتسويات و الجزاءات ) للفصل فيها مجددا من هيئة مغايرة 0

( الطعن رقم 6297 لسنة 43 ق 0ع – جلسة 23 / 12 / 2000 ) 



توقيع الصحيفة من محام – تحقق الغايةمن الإجراء : 



لهذه المحكمة قضاء مستقر و مطرد على أن توقيع محام مقبول أمام المحكمة إجراء جوهري في شكل الصحيفة و يترتب على إغفاله البطلان بالنظر إلى أن توقيع المحامي المقبول أمام المحكمة يشكل ضمانا لجدية التقاضي و الإطمئنان إلى كتابة الصحيفة بما يتفق و الأحكام و التقاليد القضائية , و لما كان ذلك فإن البطلان لعدم استكمال العريضة لعدم توقيع المحامي المقبول لا يحكم به إذا ثبت تحقق الغاية من الإجراء 0

( الطعن رقم 1688 لسنة 45 ق0ع جلسة 13 / 1 2/ 2000 ) 

إحالة الدعوى من محكمة – لا يستلزم القانون توقيع صحف الدعاوى أمامها من محام مقيد في جدول المحامين إلى محكمة يتعين استيفاء هذا الإجراء أمامها – يترتب على ذلك ضرورة توجيه نظر الخصوم لإستيفاء الإجراءات ضمانا لحسن سير العدالة – عدم مطالبة المحكمة المدعي بتصحيح شكل دعواه المحالة من محكمة القاهرة للأمور المستعجلة و قضاؤها ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى – إلغاء الحكم لبطلانه في الإجراءات 0

( الطعن رقم 5347 لسنة 45 ق 0 ع –جلسة 6 / 12 / 2000 – الدائرة السادسة ) 



إقامة الطعن التأديبي أمام المحكمة التأديبية من العامل مختصما قرار الجزاء الموقع عليه لا تتطلب أن تكون عريضة الطعن موقعة من محام – القضاء بإحالة الطعن لمحكمة القضاء الإداري يجعل الدعوى مرفوعة أمام المحكمة الأخيرة لإحالتها إليها من المحكمة غير المختصة – يجب على المحكمة أن تطلب من المدعي تصحيح شكل دعواه المحالة باستيفاء إجراء توقيع الصحيفة من محام من المقبولين أمامها – عدم قيامها بذلك- إلغاء الحكم إذا قضى ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى 0

( الطعن رقم 845 لسنة 41 ق0 ع – جلسة 28 / 11 / 2000 ) 







توقيع المحامي على صحيفة الدعوى – أعضاء الإدارات القانونية – عدم دستورية حظر توقيع المحامي على صحف الدعاوى الخاصة بهم يقتصرعلى محام القطاع العام دون العاملين بباقي الهيئات : 



و من حيث إنه لما كان ذلك , و إذ يبين من مطالعة صحيفة الدعوى التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه أنها ذيلت بتوقيع الطاعن على الرغم من أنه يعمل محاميا بالإدارة القانونية بالهيئة المطعون ضدها و ذلك بالمخالفة لحكم الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (8) من قانون المحاماة 0 الأمر الذي يتعين معه الحكم ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى و لا ينال من ذلك ما قضت به المحكمة الدستورية العليا بحكمها الصادر بجلسة 2 / 12 / 1995 في القضية رقم 15 / 17 ق دستورية من عدم دستورية ما تضمنته الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (8) من قانون المحاماة الصادر بالقانون رقم رقم 17 / 83 من حظر مباشرة محام الإدارات القانونية بشركات القطاع العام لأعمال المحاماة بالنسببة إلى القضايا الخاصة بهم و تكون متعلقة بالجهات التي يعملون بها ؛ ذلك إن هذا الحكم يقتصر تطبيقه بصريح عبارات منطوقة على محامي الإدارات القانونية بشركات القطاع العام وحدهم دون غيرهم , و من ثم يظل الحظر الوارد في البند ثالثا من المادة الثامنة من قانون المحاماة قائما بالنسبة لباقي محامي الإدارات القانونية 0

( الطعن رقم 3351 لسنة 44 ق0 ع – جلسة 3 / 6 / 2001 ) 



إعلان صحيفة الدعوى :

الإعلان – عدم حدوثه على نحو صحيح – بطلان الحكم 



المادة (3) من مواد إصدار القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1973 بشأن الإدارات القانونية بالمؤسسات العامة و الهيئات العامة و الوحدات التابعة لها تنص على أنه " استثناء من الأحكام المقررة في قانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية تسلم إعلانات صحف الدعاوى و صحف الطعون و الأحكام المتعلقة بالهيئات العامة أو المؤسسات العامة أو الزحدات التابعة لها في مراكز إدارتها لرئيس مجلس الإدارة " 

و قد جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على بطلان الإعلان الذي يتم بالمخالفة لحكم هذه المادة و هو بطلان لا يصححه إلا حضور الخصم و هو ما يزول به البطلان 0

( الطعن رقم 4849 لسنة 42 ق0 ع – جلسة 14 / 1 / 2001 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إعلان - دعوى : 



إقامة المنازعة الإدارية تتم طبقا للمادة 25 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 بشأن مجلس الدولة بتقديم عريضتها إلى قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة و بهذا الإجراء تنعقد المنازعة و تقع صحيحة ما دامت العريضة قد استوفت البيانات الجوهرية التي تضمنتها المادة 23 من ذلك القانون أما إعلان العريضة و مرفقاتها إلى ذوي الشأن فليس ركنا من أركان المنازعة أو شرطا لصحتها و إنما هو إجراء لاحق مستقل – تتولاه المحكمة – قيام الجهة الإدارية بتصحيح شكل الدعوى و اختصام المطعون ضده الأول بعد بلوغه سن الرشد بصحيفة مستوفاة شرائطها القانونية – المنازعة قامت صحيحة بين الجهة الإدارية و المدعي عليه – إغفال إعلان المحكمة له بصحيفة الدعوى بعد تصحيح شكلها و صارت في نظرها بحالتها الأولى التي أقيمت بها ثم أصدرت حكمها المطعون فيه – متى كان ذلك فإن هذا الحكم يكون قد صدر في غير خصومة بين الجهة الإدارية و بين المطعون ضده الثاني الذي لم توجه له الجهة الإدارية أي طلبا بعد تصحيح شكل الدعوى مما يكون معه هذا الحكم قد شابه البطلان مما ينبغي معه القضاء بإلغائه 0

( الطعن رقم 1076 لسنة 41 ق0ع – جلسة 30 / 1 / 2001 ) 

ملحوظة : 

أقامت جهة الإدارة الدعوى ضد والد أحد المتطوعين ثم قامت أثناء سير الدعوى بتقديم صحيفة بتصحيح شكل الدعوى باختصام الإبن بعد بلوغه سن الرشد – صدر الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا و رفضها موضوعا 0







المصلحة في الدعوى : 



المادة (63 ) من قانون المرافعات تنص على أن " ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة بناء على طلب المدعي بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك و يجب أن تشتمل صحيفة الدعوى على اليبيانات الآتية : 



" اسم المدعي و لقبه , و مهنته أو وظيفته , و موطنه , و اسم من يمثله , و لقبه , و مهنته , أووظيفته , و صفته , و موطنه " و المقرر في فقه المرافعات أن أغلب الفقه يعتبر أن الصفة هي من صفات المصلحة الواجب توافرها لرفع الدعوى , ذلك أنه لا يكفي لقبول الدعوى أن تكون لصاحبها مصلحة في رفعها و إنمايجب أن تتوافر في هذه المصلحة أوصاف معينة تجعلها جديرة بالإعتبار , فيجب أن تكون المصلحة قانونية شخصية و مباشرة و قائمة و المقصود باشتراط المصلحة الشخصية و المباشرة أن يكون رافع الدعوى هو صاحب الحق أو المركز القانوني المراد حمايته أو من ينوب عنه كالوصي بالنسبة للقاصر و الوكيل بالنسبة للموكل فلا تقبل الدعوى كقاعدة أمام القضاء إلا من صاحب الحق أو من ينوب عنه و هوما درج الفقه و القضاء على التعبير عنه بشرط الصفة 0

و حيث إنه بتطبيق ذلك الفهم في نطاق القضاء الإداري فلا تقبل الدعوى إلا إذا كان المدعي يدعي حقا أو مركزقانونيا لنفسه و لا يكفي أن تكون له مصلحة شخصية في ذلك , فلا تقبل دعوى بطلان قرار مقدمة من شخص ليس طرفا فيه , و لو كانت لهذا الشخص مصلحة في بطلانه و على ذلك انتهت المحكمة الإدارية العليا إلى إن المستأجر بغرفة صدر قرار بإزالتها هو صاحب المصلحة و الصفة في اختصام قرار الإزالة و لا صفة للساكن معفي طلب إلغاء ذلك القرار و لوكانت مصلحته متوافرة في طلب إلغائه كما أن رئيس اتحاد الملاك لأحد العقارات لا صفة له في إقامة دعوى إلا في نطاق الأغراض التي ناطها القانون باتحاد الملاك فإذا أقام دعواه بصفته هذه بالتجاوزعن الأغراض المنوطة بالإتحاد كانت الدعوى مرفوعة من غير ذي صفة و لو كانت له مصلحة في رفعها 0

( الطعن رقم634 لسنة 30 ق 0 ع – جلبسة 11 / 6 / 1986 لسنة 31 , ص 808 , و الطعن رقم 41 73 لسنة 39 ق0 ع – جلسة 13 / 11 / 1994 ) 



و من حيث إنه بتطبيق هذا الفهم على واقعات الحكم المطعون فيه فإنه يبين من الأوراق أن الطاعن لسيت له صفة في دعواه التي أقامها بطلب وقف تنفيذ و إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه بإلغاء سحب الترخيص الصادر بتعلية الدور الخامس فوق الأرض بالعقار المشار إليه ؛ حيث إن صاحب الصفة في إقامة الدعوى هم أصحاب العقار أو من يوكلونه في هذا الأمر و أن تقام الدعوى بصفة الوكيل هذه حتى تكون الدعوى مقامة من أصحاب الصفة خاصة و أن المدعي في الدعوى المطعون في الحكم الصادر فيها قد راعى ذلك عندما تقدم بطلب التعلية بوصفه وكيلا عن ملاك العقار أما ورود اسمه في الترخيص المشار إليه على أنه مقدم الطلب فإنه لا شك صفة لا تحوله الحق في رفع الدعوى بإسمه دون إبراز وكالته عنهم في هذا الخصوص حيث إن تقديمه لطلب التعلية لا يخوله ثمة صفة في إقامة الدعوى بإسمه هو دون إشارة إلى صفته فهو و إن تحققت له ثمة مصلحة في دعواه التي أقامها بإسمه إلا أنه لم يكن ذا صفة فيها ما دام قد أقامها على نفسه و ليس بصفته وكيلا عنهم و لا يغير من ذلك ما أشار إليه المذكور من أن كافة المكاتبات الخاصة بطلب التعلية و وقف الأعمال و استئنافها هي بإسمه ذلك أن هذا الأمر لا علاقة له بإقامة الدعوى بإسمه الشخصي حيث إن المكاتبات معه كانت بصفته مقدم طلب الترخيص و وكيلاعن الملاك و عليه و إذا انتهى الحكم الطعون فيه إلى عدم قبول الدعوى لإقامتها من غير ذي صفة فإنه يكو ن قد طبق صحيح حكم القانون و من ثم يكون الطعن عليه واجب الرفض 0

( الطعن رقم 3839 لسنة 45 ق 0ع – جلسة 5 / 11/ 2000 ) 



المصلحة في التدخل : 



أجاز المشرع التدخل انضماميا إلى جانب أحد الخصوم و الذي يقصد من ورائه المتدخل مساعدة الخصم في الدفاع عن حق يدعيه و اشترط المشرع لذلك توافر المصلحة الشخصية لدى المتدخل باعتبار أن المصلحة هي شرط عام لكل طلب أم دفع أمام المحكمة كما حددالمشرع الإجراءات المتعلقة بتقديم طلب التدخل و ذلك إما بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة أو بإبدائه شفاهة في الجلسة في حضور الخصوم 0

و من حيث إنه بالتطبيق لما تقدم فإن الثابت أن الطاعن قد مثل أمام محكمة القضاء لإداري بجلسة 00/00/0000 و طلب تدخله خصما منضما إلى جانب الجهة الإدارية كما تقدم بجلسة 00/002/0000 بحافظة مستندات اشتملت على صورة من العقد الإبتدائي امؤرخ في 0/0/000 و المتضمن شرائه للوحدة السكنية رقم (0) بإسكان 0000 – 00000 و هو ذات العقار الذي وقعت به مخالفة البناء محل قرار الإزالة رقم 00/ 00المطعون عليه و التي تتمثل في بناء قاطوعين طول العامود بالناصية بغرض ضم الفراغ أسفل العقار إلى الوحدة السكنية رقم (0) الخاصة بالمطعون ضده بالدور الأرضي , و بالتالي فإن للمدعي بما له من صفة المالك بالعقار المشار إليه الحق في استعمالا الأجزاء المشتركة من المبنى و اتخاذه الوسائل القانونية اللازمة لمنع كل ما يؤدي إلى التغيير في الشكل العام للعقار و إذا كانت المخالفة محل الإزالة إقامة قاطوعين على العامود بناصية العقار بهدف ضم الفراغ و هو من الأجزاء المشتركة أسفل العقار إلى الوحدة السكنية بالدور الأرضي فمن ثم يكون للطاعن المصلحة في اتخاذ ما يلزم من اجراءات لدفع ذلك التعدي الذي يمس الأجزاء المشتركة من العقار و شكله الخارجي و بالتالي تتوافر له المصلحة في طلب التدخل الإنضمامي إلى جانب الحكومة المدعي عليها و إذا انتهى الحكم المطعون فيه إلى غيرهذه النتيجة فيما يتعلق بالتدخل فمن ثم فقد خالف القانون في هذا الخصوص بما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغاؤه فيما تضمنه من عدم قبول تدخل السيد / 00000000000 و إلزامه المصروفات و القضاء بقبول تدخله في الدعوى المذكورة 0

( الطعن رقم 209 لسنة 41 ق0 ع – جلسة 5 /11 / 2000 ) 



انقطاع سير الخصومة : 



ومن حيث إنه متى استبان ما تقدم و كان الثابت من شهادة الوفاة المرفقة بحافظة مستندات الطاعن المقدمة بجلسة2 / 6 / 2001 أن مورث الطاعنين (المدعي في الدعوى مثار الحكم المطعون فيه ) ققد توفي بتارخ 21 /6/1996 قبل أن تقدم هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريرا مسببا بالرأي القانوني في موضوعها , إذا الثابت أن التقرير في هذه الدعوى أعد في شهر مالرس سنة 1997 , و صدر الحكم المطعون فيه بتاريخ 11 /7/1998 و من ثم يكون هذا الحكم قد صدر باطلا لصدوره على شخص متوفي قبل أن تتهيأ الدعوى للحكم في موضوعها مما تقضي معه المحكمة ببطلان هذاالحكم 0

و من حيث إنه و لئن كان مسلما أن الحكم ببطلان الحكم المطعون فيه لما شابه من عيوب في الإجراءات يستتبع كأصل عام إعادة الدعوى إلى محكمة الدرجة الأولى للفصل فيها مجددا بعد استيفاء الإجراء الباطل على وجهه الصحيح إلا أنه إذا كانت الحكمة من ذلك هو إعطاء محكمة أول درجة الفرصة لإعادة نظر النزاع و حسمه بحكم جديد في الدعوى بعد تصحيح الإجراء الباطل – كضمانة لصالح الطاعنين الذين طلبوا إلغاء الحكم بحيث لا يفوت عليهم الإجراءات المتعلقة بإصداره درجة من درجات التقاضي فإنه إذا ما استبان من عيون الأوراق أنه قد استوفت عناصرها و تهيأت للفصل فيها أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا بما يمكنها من حسم النزاع بعد إن استطال أمده , فإن إعادة الدعوى إلى محكمة القضاء الإداري للفصل فيها من جديد و هي مهيأة بصورة محددة و واضحة للفصل فيها , و سوف يتمخض عنها إطالة لأمد التقاضي و تعويق لحسم المنازعات بما لا يتفق و مقتضيات العدالة التي توجب الحسم العاجل و عدم التأخير للمنازعات , و يهدر الغايات الأساسية في اللجوء للإنتصاف بسرعة و حسم , الأمر الذي ترى معه المحكمة أن تتصدى في مثل هذه الأحوال لموضوع النزاع ما دامت الدعوى قد تهيأت للفصل فيها لتحسم – و هي في قمة الهرم القضائي – ما تصاعد لها من منازعات طال أمدها و ظهر وجه الحق و الحقيقة القانونية أمامها 0

( الطعن رقم 8312 لسنة 44ق 0ع – جلسة 24/4/2001 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شطب – إصلاح زراعي : 





شطب الدعوى لا يؤثرفي قيامها فالدعوى المشطوبة تبقى قائمة فإذا عادت للمحكمة بطلب أحد الخصوم السير فيها تعود من النقطة التي وقفت عندها بحكم الشطب, فما تم من إجراءات للمرافعة قبل الشطب يبقى دائما قائما و لا يلغى إلا أنه إذا استمرت الدعوى مشطوبة ستين يوما و لم يطلب أحد الخصوم السيرفيها اعتبرت كأن لم تكن0

لا يعتبر الإعتراض الذي قضى بشطبه كأن لم يكن إلا إذا لم يتم تجديده خلال الستين يوما التالية , و هذا التجديد إنما يتم بذات الطريقة التي يتم بها الإعتراض – المادة 27 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون الإصلاح الزراعي رقم 178 لسنة 1952 – لا يشترط في الإعتراض شكلحاص – طلب تجديد الإعتراض من الشطب لا يشترط فيه شكلمعين يكفي تقديمه لسكرتارية اللجان القضائية برسم رئيس اللجنة 0

( الطعن رقم 4207 لسنة 42 ق0ع – جلسة 9 / 1 / 2001 ) 


إزالة تعد على الطرق العامة 000

حجية الحكم الجنائي : 



و من حيث إنه وفقا لما سلف و لما كان الثابت من الاطلاع على حافظة المستندات المقدمة بجلسة 18/3/1997 أن المطعون ضده قام بوضع كشك صاج بجوار الطرق الرئيسيو رقم (1) القاهرة الاسكندرية من ناحية طوخ طنبشا على بعد متر و نصف من طبان الطريق و دون موافقة الجهة المشرفة على الطريق لعمل لحام كاوتش و حرر له محضر مخالفة على النموذج رقم 50 طرق بتاريخ 25/5/1994 و صدر له بتاريخ 16/6/1994 قرار الإزالة رقم 152 من رئيس الإدارة المركزية لمنطقو وسط الدلتا بطنطا كما أحيل إلى المحاكمة الجنائية و قيدت ضده الجنحة رقم 3999 جنحة بركة السبع حكم فيها بالغرامة مائة جنيه و رد الشيئ لأصله و الإزالة , و قد استأنف المطعون ضده هذا الحكم بالإستئناف رقم 14441لسنة 1995 جنح مستأنف شبين الكوم حكم فيه بجلسة 17/10/1995 بقبول الإٍتئناف و بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف و براءة المتهم مما نسب إليه – و هو جريمة التعدي على الطرق العامة و هذا الحكم لم ينف أن المطعون ضده قام بعمل الكشك المذكور بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة العاشرة من القانون رقم 84 لسنة 1968 و يكون قرار الجهة الإدارية رقم 152 لسنة 1994 بالإزالة قائما على أساس من صحيح القانون و ينتفي ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذه , و إذ انتفى ركن الجدية فلا محل لبحث ركن الاستعجال و يضحى طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المذكور غير قائم على أساس من صحيح القانون , و إّا أخذ الحكم المطعون فيه بغير ذلك فإنه يكون قد جانبه الصواب و يكون من المتعين الغاؤه و الإلتفات عما ذكره من أن الحكم الجنائي الصادر فقي القضية رقم 14441 لسنة 1995 جنح – مستأنف شبين الكوم قضى ببرائته من المخالف المشار إايها و له حجيو في موضوع النزاع ؛ ذلك أن الحكم الجنائي لم يفصل في مدى ثبوت المخالفة في جانب المطعون ضده ن عدمه إنتما على العكس من ذلك أفاد وجودها إلا أنها لا تشكل جريمة التعدي على الطريق العام ذاته المجرمة جنائيا طبقا لنص المادة (3) من قانون الطرق في حين أن المخالفة موضوع القرارالمطعون فيه هي التعدي على المسافة المحظورإقامة منشآت عليها على جانبي الطريق و ليس الطريق ذاته 0



( الطعن رقم 2750 لسنة 44 ق0 ع – جلسة 29/11/2000 )



إزالة تعد على خطوط الكهرباء : 



حظر المشرع على مالك العقار أو حائزه الذي تمر فوقه أو بالقرب منه أسلاك الخطوط الكهربائية ذات الجهود الفائقة أو العالية أو المتوسطة أن يقيم مباني على الجانبين إذا كان العقار أرضا فضاء , أو أن يرتفع بالمباني إذا كان العقار مبنيا أو يزرع أشجارا خشبية إذا كان العقار أرضا زراعية و ذلك دون مراعاة المسافات المنصوص عليها بالمادة (6) المشار إليها ,وو فإّا ترتب على مخالفة هذا الحظر خطر داهم فقد هخول المشرع المحافظةةةة سلطة إصدار قرار مسبب بإزالة المخالفة علة نفقة المخالف شريطة أن يثبت وقوع المخالفة و الخطر الناجم عنها بمعرفة اللجنة المشكلة لهذا الغرض بكل محافظة على النحو المبين باللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المذكور 0

و من حيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم و كان البادي من الأوراق أن رئيس الوحدة المحلية بساقية أبو شقرة بمحافظة المنوفية قد أصدر قرار المطعون فيه رقم 3 لسنة 1995 بإزالة الحجرة التي أقامها المطعون ضده أسفل مغذى الجهة المتوسطة – استنادا إلى قرار محافظ المنوفية رقم 1 لسنة 1995 بتفويض رؤساء المجالس المحلية كل في دائرة اختصاصه بإصدار قرارات الإزالة للتعديات التي تقع أسفل خطوط اكهرباء و ذلك دون أن يثبت المخالفة الناجم عنها بمعرفة اللجنة المشكلة لهذا الغرض المنصوص عليها في المادة( 22 ) سالفة البيان , و هو شرط جوهرى تطلبه المشرع قبل إصدار قرار الإزالة للتأكد من وقوع المخالفة و إثبات الخطر الناجم عنها و من ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر دون مراعاة لإجراء جوهري تطلبه القانون و لائحته التنفيذية مما يعيب هذا القرار بمخالفة القانون و بذلك يتوافر ركن الجدية في طلب وقف التنفيذ فضلا عن توافر ركن الإستعجال لما في تنفيذ القرار الطعين من نتائج يتعذر تداركها تتمثل في حرمان المطعون ضده من الانتفاع بالحجرةى التي أقامها كمأوى له و لاسرته و يتعين لذلك القضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه 0

( الطعن رقم 6972 لسنة 42 ق0قع – جلسة 29/11/2001) 



إزالة تعد على أملاك الدولة 000

إثبات إن الأرض ملك الدولة : 

و من حيث إنه في ضوء ما سلف و لما كان الثابت من الاطلاع على أوراق الطعن أن المسئول عن الإشغالات بالوحدة المحلية لمدينة و مركز أسوان قد أرسل كتابا إلى رئيس حي شرق مدينة أسوان متضمنا قيام المطعون ضده بعمل صور خشب عبارة عن شادر للخضار على أرض ملك الدولة بمنطقة شرق مزلقان المحطة ( منطقة الشادر ) 

و بناء على ذلك عرض رئيس حي شرق المدينةة مذكرة بشأن إزالة هذا التعدي و صدر القرار قرار محل النزاع بإزالة هذا التعدي و نفي المطعون ضده ملكية الدولة للأرض موضوع القرار بدعوى أنته يستأجر المساحة موضوع القرار من المواطن / 0000000000000 بموجب العقد المؤرخ في 3/5/1973 و صورة القيد في السجل التجاري لمزاولة تجارة الخضار و الفاكهة بالجملة في المحل المذكور و الأنذار الموجه إليه من مصلحة الضرائب بأسوان لسداد قيمة الضرائب المستحقة عليه و هذه المستندات لا تفيد ملكية المؤجر للأرض , موضوع قرار الإزالة المذكور لأن عقد الإيجار بذاته لا يفيد ملكية المؤجر للأرض بل على العكس من ذلك ينفي تلك الملكية الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 87 لسنة 1990 و التي رفضت فيها محكمة أسوان البتدائية أن تثبت ملكية ملكية المؤجر للأرض موضوع القرار محل الطعن , و كتاب مصلحة الضرائب المشار إليه و صورة القيد في السجل التجاري مستندات لم تعد لإثبات الملكية و لا تفيد شيئ من ذلك و بذلك يكون ادعغاء المطعون ضده بأن الأرض موضوع قرار الإزالة محل الطعن غير مملوكة للدولة غير قائم على أساس صحيحي من القانون من المتعين رفض دعواه رقم 933 لسنة 2 ق إداري قنا لعدم قيامها على أساس من القانون , و إذ أخذ الحكم المطعون فيه بغير ذلك فإنه يكون قد خالف صحيح القانون من المتعين القضاء بإلغائه و إلزام المطعون ضده المصروفات طبقا لحكم المادة 184 مرافعات 0



( الطعن رقم 6700 لسنة 43 ق0 ع -جلسة 29/11/2000) 


تعد على الطرق العامة 000

مفهوم الأرض الزراعية داخل مجالس المدن : 



المادة (10 ) من القانون رقم 84 لسنة 1968 بشأن الطرق العامة تنص على أن لا تعتبر ملكية الأراضي الواقعة على جانبي الطرق العامة لمسافة خمسين مترا بالنسبة إلى الطرق السريعة و خمسة وعشرين مترا بالنسبة إلى الطرق الرئيسية و عشرة أمتار بالنسبة إلى الطرق المحلية و ذلك خارج الاورنيك النهائي المحدد بحدائد المسافة طبقا لخرائط نزع الملكية المعتمدة لكل طريق محملة لخدمة أغراض هذا القانون للأسباب الآتية : 

(أ‌) لا يجوز استغلال هذه الآراضي في أي غرض غير الزراعة و يشترط عدم إقامة أية منشآت عليها 0

لا يسري هذا الحكم داخل مجالس المدن إلا في الأجزاء المارة بأراض زراعية 0

(ب) 00000000000000

و يبين من هذا النص أن الأراضي داخل مجالس المدن فيما عدا الأراضي الزراعية بحسب مفهوم الأراضي الزراعية الواردة بالقانون المذكور و التي يقصد بها الأراضي المزروعة فعلا و كذلك القابلة للزراعة أو المشغولة بمبان متفرقة و التي لم تتخذ في شأنها اجراءات تقسيم لا يسري عليها القانون رقم 84 لسنة 1968 بشأن الطرق العامة 0

و مقتضى ذلك أنه يتعين لإعمال الإستثناء المشار إليه أن يقوم الدليل على إن الأرض المقام عليها المبنى ليست أرضا زراعية بالمفهوم المشار إليه , و إذا قدم الطاعن أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري و أمام هذه المحكمة مستندات صادر بعضها عن الهيئة المطعون ضدها تفيد وقوع المبنى داخل الكتلة السكنية لمدينة كوم حمادة و بمحازاة مبان أخرى و أنه صدر له قرار هدم و إعادة بناء من مجلس المدينة المختص و هي تقيم دليلا على أنها ليست أرضا زراعية و لم تقدم الهيئة المذكورة الدليل على اعتبارها أرضا زراعية طوال طرح النزاع أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري و المحكمة الإدارية العليا و من ثم يعتبر المبنى المقام من الطاعن داخلا في نطاق هذا الإستثناء و لا يتقيد بالتالي بالقيد الخاص بترك المسافة المشار إليها قرارا مخالفا للقانون 0

( الطعن رقم 1593 لسنة 40 ق0 ع – جلسة 29/11/2000) 



إزالة تعد على أملاك الري 000

حجية الحكم الجنائي : 



و من حيث إن الثابت بالأوراق أنه بتاريخ 24/10/1990 يتم تحرير محضر مخالفة للمطعون ضدها لقيامها ببناء منزل من ست حجرات من الطوب اللبن بمساحة 21*15 مترا على منافع الري ك 25 / 26 بناحية زفتى و تم اخطارها في 18/11/1990 بإزالة أسباب المخالفة و رد الشيئ لأصله إلا أنها لم تمتثل فصدر القرار رقم 606 في 18/5/ 1992 من مدير عام رى المنوفية بإزالة هذا التعدي , و من ناحية أخرى محضر المخالفة لمحكمة جنح زفتى و قيد بها طعن برقم 4463 لسنة 1991 ثم صدر فيه حكم ببراءة المتهمة من التعدي على الأملاك العامة ذات الصلة بالري و الصرف و لم يستأنف الحكم و صار نهائيا 0

و إذا نصت المادة (102 ) من قانون الإثبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1968 على إنه " لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجنائي إلا في الوقائع التي فصل فيها هذا الحكم و كان فصله فيها ضروريا " 

و لما كان الحكم الجنائي فصل في واقعة تعدي المطعون ضدها على الأملاك العامة ذات الصلة بالري بالبراءة تأسيسا على قيامها بسداد مقابل انتفاع مصلحة الضرائب العقارية و اعتبر ذلك مبررا لسبب وضع يدها على الأراضي بما ينفي تهمة التعدي عليها فإن هذه الحجية لا تمتد لتبرير إقامة مبان فيها حيث لا يجوز إجراء أي عمل خاص داخل حدود الأملاك العامة أو إحداث تعديل فيها إلا بترخيص من وزارة الري على النحو الذي نصت عليه المادة (9 ) من القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه و هو الأمر الموضح تفصيلا بقرار الإزالة الطعين من أنها أقامت منزلا مكون من ست حجرات من الطوب اللبن و هو أمر يختلف عما قصده الحكم الجنائي لصورة التعدي الواقغ مما يجعل حجية الأمر مقصورة عما فصل فيه من أمور دون أن يشمل غيرها من مخالفات وقعت على خلاف نصوص قانون الري المشار إليه و دون الحصول على ترخيص من الجهة المعنية بذلك و من ثم يكون ركن الجدية منتفيا في طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار الطعين 0

( الطعن رقم 1905 لسنة 43 ق0 ع – جلسة 22/11/2000) 

حجية الحكم الجنائي في الإثبات – حدودها : 



من المبادئ التي استقرت عليها أحكام هذه المحكمة بالنسبة لحجية الأحكام الجنائية في الإثبات أنه إذا كان للحكم الجنائي حجية فيما يفصل فيه المنازعات المدنية من حيث حدوث الوقائع محل الإتهام و نسبتها إلى المتهم , فإن ذات هذه الحجية تكون للأحكام الجنائية في مجال المنازعات الإدارية التي تختص بنظرها محاكم مجلس الدولة و على ذلك فإذا كان الحكم الجنائي المشار إليه قضى ببراءة المطعون ضده من تهمة إقامة البناء و من ثم تعديه على الطريق العام استنادا لما أثبته تقرير الخبير من أن آخر هو الذي قام بذلك فإن الحكم بهذا السياق لا يكون قد نفي واقعة إقامة البناء أيا كان القائم بها و إنما وقع العقوبة باعتبارها شخصية لا توقع على مرتكب الفعل بيد أن المستقر عليه أن دعوى الإلغاء ليست في حقيقتها دعوى شخصية و إنما هي خصومة عينية تقوم على اختصام القرارالإداري المعيب ذاته بقصد التوصل لإلغائه و الحكم الصادر فيها يكون حجة على الكافة و من ثم فإنه متى ثبت وقوع المخالفة موضوع القرار المطعون فيه فإن القرار يكون قد قام على سببه الصحيح و لا ينال منه تحديد شخص المخالف , تكون حجية الحكم الجنائي في هذه الحالة مقصورة على ما أثبته من براءة المتهم من العقوبة الجنائية لعدم قيامه بالعمل المادي المكن لركن الجريمة , إلا أنه لم ينف وقوع المخالفة من غيره مما يجعلها محل اعتبار طبقا للقانون رقممم 84 لسنة 1998 أيا كانت شخصية المخالف 0

( الطعن رقم 7776 لسنة 44 ق0ع – جلسة 29/11/2000)
إزالة التعدي على أملاك الدولة العامة 000000

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حماية الملكية الخاصة : 



لكي تقوم الدولة بتخصيص مال من الأموال المملوكة لها ملكية خاصة كمرفق عام وجب أن تكون هذه الأموال داخلة حقا و صدقا و دون نزاع في نطاق الأموال المملوكة لها ملكية خاصة و أنه لما كانت الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة قد تصرفت في الأرض المتنازع عليها و الظاهرة ملكيتها لمورث المطعون ضدهم فإنها تكون قد حسمت النزاع بملكيتها المنفردة متعدية على سلطة القضاء , و من ثم يتوافر ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فضلا عن توافر ر كن الاستعجال , مما يتعين معه القضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه 0

و من حيث إنه لا يغير من ذلك أيضا ما أثارته الجهة الإدارية من أن الحكم المطعون فيه تعدى على اختصاص القاضي المدني و ذلك لفحصه المستندات المقدمة من المطعون ضدهم مقررا أن قطعة الأرض غير مملوكة للدولة و هو ما يدخل في دائرة الإختصاص المدني الذي يختص بالفصل في الملكية فهذا القول مردود عليه بأن الحكم المطعون فيه لم يقم بالفصل في النزاع حول ملكية الأرض المتنازع عليها و إنما قام بالتحقق من جدية إدعاء الجهة الإدارية بملكية الأرض محل التداعي و ثبت أن هناك نزاعا جديا بين الجهة الإدارية و المطعون ضدهم حول ملكية هذه الأرض من مجمل الأحكام القضائية المدنية المقدمة في هذا الشأن 0

و خلص إلى أنه لايحق للجهة الإدارية أن تقوم بحسم النزاع لصالحها دون اعتبار لسلطة القضاء المدني الذي له الكلمة الأخيرة في حسم نزاع الملكية بين المتنازعين0

و من حيث إنه لا ينال من ذلك أيضا ما قررته الجهة الإدارية من ملكيتها للأرض محل النزاع و قدمت تأييدا لذلك حافظة مستندات بجلسة 20/12/1999 طويت على صور ضوئية لبعض الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة البرلس الجزية في العدوى رقم 20 لسنة 1983 و الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 4106 لسنة 1977 و غيرها من الأحكام فإن ما حوته هذه الحافظة لا يشكل أحكاما نهائية بإثبات ملكية الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة للأرض محل التداعي 0

( الطعن رقم 2471 لسنة 44 ق0ع – جلسة 6/12/2000) 

1604;مشار إليه قضى ببراءة المطعون ضده من تهمة إقامة البناء و من ثم تعديه على الطريق العام استنادا لما أثبته تقرير الخبير من أن آخر هو الذي قام بذلك فإن الحكم بهذا السياق لا يكون قد نفي واقعة إقامة البناء أيا كان القائم بها و إنما وقع العقوبة باعتبارها شخصية لا توقع على مرتكب الفعل بيد أن المستقر عليه أن دعوى الإلغاء ليست في حقيقتها دعوى شخصية و إنما هي خصومة عينية تقوم على اختصام القرارالإداري المعيب ذاته بقصد التوصل لإلغائه و الحكم الصادر فيها يكون حجة على الكافة و من ثم فإنه متى ثبت وقوع المخالفة موضوع القرار المطعون فيه فإن القرار يكون قد قام على سببه الصحيح و لا ينال منه تحديد شخص المخالف , تكون حجية الحكم الجنائي في هذه الحالة مقصورة على ما أثبته من براءة المتهم من العقوبة الجنائية لعدم قيامه بالعمل المادي المكن لركن الجريمة , إلا أنه لم ينف وقوع المخالفة من غيره مما يجعلها محل اعتبار طبقا للقانون رقممم 84 لسنة 1998 أيا كانت شخصية المخالف 0

( الطعن رقم 7776 لسنة 44 ق0ع – جلسة 29/11/2000) 



إزالة التعدي على أملاك الدولة العامة 000000

حماية الملكية الخاصة : 



لكي تقوم الدولة بتخصيص مال من الأموال المملوكة لها ملكية خاصة كمرفق عام وجب أن تكون هذه الأموال داخلة حقا و صدقا و دون نزاع في نطاق الأموال المملوكة لها ملكية خاصة و أنه لما كانت الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة قد تصرفت في الأرض المتنازع عليها و الظاهرة ملكيتها لمورث المطعون ضدهم فإنها تكون قد حسمت النزاع بملكيتها المنفردة متعدية على سلطة القضاء , و من ثم يتوافر ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فضلا عن توافر ر كن الاستعجال , مما يتعين معه القضاء بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه 0

و من حيث إنه لا يغير من ذلك أيضا ما أثارته الجهة الإدارية من أن الحكم المطعون فيه تعدى على اختصاص القاضي المدني و ذلك لفحصه المستندات المقدمة من المطعون ضدهم مقررا أن قطعة الأرض غير مملوكة للدولة و هو ما يدخل في دائرة الإختصاص المدني الذي يختص بالفصل في الملكية فهذا القول مردود عليه بأن الحكم المطعون فيه لم يقم بالفصل في النزاع حول ملكية الأرض المتنازع عليها و إنما قام بالتحقق من جدية إدعاء الجهة الإدارية بملكية الأرض محل التداعي و ثبت أن هناك نزاعا جديا بين الجهة الإدارية و المطعون ضدهم حول ملكية هذه الأرض من مجمل الأحكام القضائية المدنية المقدمة في هذا الشأن 0

و خلص إلى أنه لايحق للجهة الإدارية أن تقوم بحسم النزاع لصالحها دون اعتبار لسلطة القضاء المدني الذي له الكلمة الأخيرة في حسم نزاع الملكية بين المتنازعين0

و من حيث إنه لا ينال من ذلك أيضا ما قررته الجهة الإدارية من ملكيتها للأرض محل النزاع و قدمت تأييدا لذلك حافظة مستندات بجلسة 20/12/1999 طويت على صور ضوئية لبعض الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة البرلس الجزية في العدوى رقم 20 لسنة 1983 و الحكم الصادر في الدعوى رقم 4106 لسنة 1977 و غيرها من الأحكام فإن ما حوته هذه الحافظة لا يشكل أحكاما نهائية بإثبات ملكية الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة للأرض محل التداعي 0

( الطعن رقم 2471 لسنة 44 ق0ع – جلسة 6/12/2000) 


أملاك خاصة بالدولة

التملك بمضي المدة : 



القانون رقم 174 لسنة 1957 المعمول به وفقا للمادة الثانية منه اعتبارا من تاريخ نشره في 13 من يوليو سنة 1957 قضى في هذه المادة الأولى منه بتعديل المادة 170 من القانون المدني على نحو حظر تملك الأموال الخاصة المملوكة للدولة بالتقادم رغبة في إسباغ الحماية عليها حتى تكون في مأمن من تملكها بالتقادم حسبما أفصحت عنه المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 147 لسنة 1957 , و من ثم فإن الأملاك الخاصة المملوكة للدولة إذا حازها الأفراد و لم يكتسبوا ملكيتها بالتقادم لعدم اكتما مدته عند نفاذ هذا القانون في 13 من يوليو سنة 1957 يمتنع اكتسابهم ملكيتها بالتقادم , و ذلك بالأثر المباشر لهذا القانون و في المقابل تعتبر الأملاك الخاصة المملوكة للدولة مملوكة لواضع اليد عليها متى اكتملت مدة التقادم المكسب للملكية قبل العمل بالقانون رقم 147 لسنة 1957 المشارإليه و عليه فإن وجود واضع اليد في أرضه ينفي صفة التعدي الموجبة لصدور قرار إزالة التعدي بالطريق الإداري , فذلك إن دل على شيئ إنما يدل على أن نزاعا جديا مثارا حول ملكية هذه الأرض و أن الوسيلة الطبيعية لحسمه هي الحكم القضائي و ليس القرار الإداري بالإزالة و الذي يعد وسيلة استثنائية خروجا على الأصل المقرر الذي ينفي بأن حق الدولة و غيرها من الجهات العامة في أموالها الخاصة هو حق ملكية مدنية شأنها في ذلك شأن الأفراد 0

و من حيث إنه لا يغير مما تقدم القول بأن الأرض محل وضع اليد هى " جرن أهالي " المعتبرة من المنافع العامة فذلك وحده لا يكفي لاستظهار السبب المشروع لقرار الإزالة فقد تكون الأرض حقا كذلك ثم تزول عنها صفة المنفعة العامة بالفعل كما يقضي القانون فتضحى ملكا خاصا للدولة فإذا ما استطال وضع اليد عليها من الغير و كانت مدة التقادم المكسب قد اكتملت قبل العمل بالقانون رقم 147 لسنة 1957 المشار إليه الذي حظر تملك أموال الدولة الخاصة بالتقادم أضحت مملوكة لهم 0

و من حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن محكمة المنصورة الإبتدائية بجلسة 27/1/1987 حكمت بندب مكتب خبراء وزارة العدل لبيان وضع اليد على الأرض محل النزاع , و سنده في ذلك , و تاريخ وضع اليد على الأرض الفضاء المقام عليها المنزلان "محل قرار الإزالة " , و مدته و إذ قدم الخبيرتقريرا أورده فيه الآتي " واضع اليد على المنزلين الموضحين الحدود و المعالم بالصحيفة هم المدعون من سنة 1930 و أن الأرض الموضوعة اليد عليها جرن رون أهال أي أملاك دولة خاصة و أن المدعين ( المطعون ضدهم ) وضعوا اليد عليها من سنة 1930 خلفا عن سلف وضع يد هادئا و مستمرا حتى تاريخ قرارالإزالة سنة 1985 أي مدة تصل إلى خمسة و خمسين عاما و هو وضع يد هادئ و مستمر و بنية التملك 0000"

و من ثم فقد كان على الدولة ألا تلجأإلى استصدار قرار إزالة و إنما إلى القضاء المختص للفصل في الموضوع أي في مدة ثبات الملكية لأي من الطرفين – إلغاء قرار الإزالة 0

( الطعن رقم 5768 لسنة 44 ق0ع – جلسة 13/12/2000) 



وجود نزاع جدي بين المدعي و جهة الإدارة حول ملكية مساحة الأرض المتنازع عليها – لا يجوز للمحافظة استعمال سلطتها في إزالة التعدي عليها اللجوء للقاضي المدني صاحب الإختصاص في فحص مستندات الملكية و التثبت منها وفقا للقواعد المقررة لذلك 0

( الطعن رقم 3895 لسنة 44 ق0ع – جلسة 20/12/2000) 

التعدي على الأراضي التي تعتبر آثارا 000

مفهوم الأراضي التي تعد من المنفعة العامة الأثرية : 



الأرض التي تعتبر أثرا هى تلك الأرض التي اعتبرت كذلك بمقتضى قرارات أو أوأمر سابقة على العمل بالقانون المذكور أو التي يصدر باعتبارها أثرا قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء , و يدخل في حكم هذه الأرض ؛ الواقعة داخل خطوط تجميل الآثار أو الواقعة في المنافع العامة للأثار حيث يحظر على الغير فيها جميعا إقامة منشآت أو شق قنوات أو إعداد طرق أو الزراعة أو أي عمل يترتب عليه تغيير في معالم هذه المواقع إلا بترخيص من الهيئة و تحت إشرافها 0

و لما كان الثابت من المذكرة التفسيرية التي قام عليها القرار الطعين أن المطعون ضدهما اعتديا على أرض المنفعة العامة للآثار و إنما يمكن أن تكون من الأراضي المجاورة المحملة بقيود لمصلحة الأراضي الأثرية 0

مما يتعين معه ضرورة حصولها على ترخيص قبل القيام بأي عمل فيها و هو ما أشارت إليه ذات المذكرة من أن معاون أملاك آثار المنيا أفاد في 12/2/1988 بأن المذكورين ليس لديهما أي سند إشغال أو ترخيص من الهيئة و على ذلك فقد تم تحرير محضر الضبط المؤرخ في 4/3/1987 بمعرفة مفتش آثار المنيا و معاون أملاك الآثار ضد المطعون ضدهما و نسب إليهما فيه التعدي على منطقة الآثار بناحية شرونه بحوض الشيخ مبارك القطعة رقم 11 – مركز مغاغة و ذلك بإقامة مبان من الطوب الحجري بدون ترخيص من هيئة الآثار , و قد صدر القرار رقم97 في 5/5/1988 من رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة بإزالة هذا التعدي إداريا 0 إلا إن محكمة مغاغة الجزئية أصدرت حكمها في القضية رقم 1965 لسنة 1987 جلسة 6/11/1988 ببراءة المتهمين من التهمة المنسوبة لهما بمحضر الضبط المذكور و أقامت قضاءها استنادا للقرارات المعتمدة من المجلس المحلي لشارونه التي تفيد أن المتهمين و غيرهما ممن شملهم المحضر لم يتعدوا على أملاك الدولة و أن منازلهم مقامة منذ أكثر من خمسين عاما و تقع داخل الكتلة السكنية القديمة و أن المحكمة من ناحيتها تتشكك في صحة إسناد الإتهام مما يتعين معه الحكم بالبراءة 0

و إذ تنص المادة (102 ) من قانون الإثبات الصادربالقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1968 على إنه لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجنائي إلا في الوقائع التي فصل فيها هذا الحكم و كان فصله فيها ضروريا 0

و لما كان الحكم الجنائي و إن كان قد فصل في واقعة التعدي المنسوبة للمطعون ضدها بتشكيكه في صحة استناد الإتهام فيها , فإن هذه الحجية تكون مقصورة على ما قضى به الحكم دون أن تمتد إلى نفي الواقعة و صحتها على النحو الذي تحرر به محضر الضبط 0

و من حيث إن صراحة نص المادة (20 ) من قانون حماية الآثار الصادر بالقانون رقم 117 / 1983 و وضوح عبارته تؤكد أنه لا جدال و لا مناقشة في خضوع الأراضي المتاخمة للمناطق الأثرية و المأهولة لمسافة ثلاثة كيلو مترات للقيود الواردة بقانون حماية الآثار دونما حاجة إلى قرار يصدر بذلك بالنسبة للمساحة التي تحددها الهيئة في المناطق غير المأهولة 0

و إذ يبين من الخريطة المرفقة بالمستندات أن مباني التعدي تقع في نطاق المنافع المقررة لهيئة الآثار فإن القرار الصادر في هذا الشأن يكون صادرا وفقا للقانون 0

( الطعن رقم 446 لسنة 45 ق0 ع – جلسة 20/12/2000) 



التعدي على الطرق العامة 000

حجية الحكم الجنائي : 

البراءة من تهمة التعدي على الطريق العام لا تنفي المخالفة المتعلقة بالبناء دون ترك المسافة القانونية و هي خمسة و عشرون مترا 0صحة قرار الإزالة 0

( الطعن رقم 6954 لسنة 42 ق0 ع – جلسة 10/1/2001 )
التصرف في أملاك الدولة الخاصة 000

الموافقة على بيع الأرض 000

لا يجوز استعمال سلطة إزالة التعدي : 



و من حيث إنه و لئن كان للجهة الإدارية سلطة و تقديرية في التصرف في الأراضي المملوكة لها ملكية إلى واضعي اليد عليها بالضوابط الواردة في المادة (1) من القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه في الرد على الإيجاب الصادر من الطاعنة لشراء الأرض يكشف عن قبول من السلطة المختصة بها و هو محافظ القاهرة في اتخاذ الإجرتءات اللازمة لبيع الأرض محل الزاع لها طبقا لما انتهى إليه رأي المستشار القانوني لمحافظة القاهرة بتاريخ 2/3/1993 من أنه لا مانع قانونيا من انهاء إجراءات البيع لورثة (000000) وفقا لطلب شراء أرض ثم حيازتها المقدم منهم , و من ثم فإنه اعتبارا من موافقة محافظ القاهرة في 16/3/1993 لنائبه للمنطقة الجنوبية للإجراء حسب توصية المستشار القانوني فإنه يكون لوضع يد الطاعنة على الأرض محل التداعي سند من القانون بما ينفي عنها التعدي على أملاك الدولة و إذ صدر قرار المجلس الشعبي المحلي لمحافظة القاهرة رقم 121 بتاريخ 26/4/1994 بشأن مذكرة قرار التخصيص الخاص بمركز شباب (0000) و الشكوى المقدمة من الطاعنة و الذي قرر فيه أولا : تخصيص قطعة أرض من أملاك الدولة السابقة الموافقة على تخصيصها بقرار اللجنة التنفيذية للمحافظة رقم 119 لسنة 1976 و البالغ سطحها حوالي 7399 متر مربع لمديرية الشباب و الرياضة بمحافظة القاهرة لإقامة مركز الشباب عليها ( موضوع قرار مجلس المحافظة رقم 214 لسنة 1976 ) السابق إلغاؤه لعيب لعيب شابه و ذلك بعد تصحيح القرار في ضوء قانون الحكم المحلي الحالي 000000 و جاء في ثانيا : بعدم أحقية الطاعنة في شراء الجزء المتناع عليه و الذي يدخل ضمن المساحة المخصصة للمركز و عدم الموافقة على إجراءات البيع لورثة محمد عبد المجيد عطا أو أي من المعتدين على أرض المركز و جاء في رابعا : على منع و إزالة التعديات الواقعة بالأرض المخصصة للمركز و بأرض الدولة و بالمنطقة المجاورة للمركز 000000 و بتاريخ 30/5/1994 صدر قرار محافظ القاهرة المطعون فيه رقم 337 لسنة 1994 بتخصيص قطعة أرض من أملاك الدولة تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 7300 متر مربع لمديرية الشباب و الرياضة لإقامة مركز شباب طره كوتسيكا و بإزالة كافة التعديات الواقعة بالأرض المخصصة للمركز و بأرض الدولة بالمنطقة المجاورة للمركز , و بالتالي فإن القرار المطعون فيه و إذ قرر إزالة تعدي الطاعنة على الأرض محل النزاع في تاريخ لاحق على موافقة الجهة الإدارية على اتخاذ إجراءات بيع هذه المساحة لها على النحو السالف البيان و بما ينفي عنها التعدي على أملاك الدولة اعتبارا من 16/3/1993 0و من ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من إزالة تعدي الطاعنة على أملاك الدولة بالنسبة للأرض محل النزاع و التي وافقت جهة الإدارة على بيعها لها في تاريخ سابق على صدور القرار الطعين , قد صدر على غير سند صحيح من الواقع و القانون مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغاؤه في حدود مساحة وضع يد الطاعنة مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار , و كان على جهة الأدارة إذا ما رغبت في التحلل من العلاقة القائمة بينها و بين الطاعنة و التزامها في السير في إجراءات البيع لها بأن تلجأ إلى القضاء المختص لإنهاء تلك العلاقة دون أن تلجأ إلى طريق التنفيذ المباشر بإصدارها قرار الإزالة المطعون فيه 0

( الطعن رقم 2524 لسنة 42 ق0 ع – جلسة 14/2/2001) 



إزالة التعدي على أملاك الدولة 000

مبدأ الموازنة بين المنافع و الأضرار : 



و من حيث إن الأصل في نشاط الإدارة أنها تستهدف في كل أعمالها المصلحة العامة مما يجعلها تستقل بتقدير مناسبة و ملائمة إصدار القرار الإداري إلا أن المصلحة العامة تتفاوت في مدارجها و تتباين في أولويتاها بما يتطلب مراعاة ذلك في تصرفاتها بحيث تعطي كل وجه من أوجه المصلحة العامة أهمية و لا تضحى بوجه منها لتنشد وجها آخر مع ظهور التفاوت بينهما إذ أن في هذه الحالة تختلط مناسبة عمل الإدارة بمشروعيته و يلزم لكي يكون مشروعا أن يكون مناسبا و هو ما تنبسط عليه رقابة القضاء للتحقق منه 0

و من حيث إنه في واقع الدعوى الراهنة فإن الظاهر من اأوراقها أن القرار المطعون فيه صدر بإزالة تعدي المطعون ضدهم على أرض النزاع و ما يترتب على ذلك من طردهم جميعا من أرض الدولة و أن الغرض الذي أفصحت عنه ذات الأوراق هو نخصيص الأرض لجمعيات الإسكان المشار إليها في قرار محافظ القاهرة رقم 106 /1987 و تلك غاية و إن كان يظهر فيها وجه مصلحة عامة على نحو معين إلا أنه في الجانب الآخر يكون قد ضحى بوجه مصلحة عامة أجدى و هي حماية عدد كبير من المواطنين من التشريد بأسرهم و منقولاتهم و متعلقاتهم , كل ذلك في مجموعة لابد أن يولد حاجة عامة و مصلحة عامة أولى بالإعتبار من تلك التي استهدفها القرار الطعين خاصة و أن الجهة الطاعنة أسهمت إلى حد كبير في وجود هذا التعدي و استشرائه و لم تحرص على منع اتساعه في مستهله أما و قد قعدت عن ذلك و لم تنشط إليه في حينه فإن ذلك من شأنه أن يجعل حماية هؤلاء بما يحقق مصلحتهم أولى بالإعتبار و التقدير وأجدر بالعناية و أحق بالتغلب الأمر الذي يجعل القرار المطعون فيه مشوبا بعيب الغاية مرجحا الإلغاء عند الفصل في الطلب الموضوعي , و من ثم يتحقق ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذه إلى جانب تحقق ركن الإٍستعجال لما يترتب عليه التنفيذ من نتائج يتعذر تداركها 0

( الطعن رقم 4396 لسنة 43 ق0 ع – جلسة 18/4/2001)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تعد على منافع الري – حجية الحكم الجنائي : 



و لما كان الثابت من الأوراق و من تقرير الخبير المودع في الدعوى أنع سبق تحرير محضر مخالفة للمطعون ضدها مؤرخ في 26/1/1992 بتهمة التعدي على منافع الري بإقامة منزل من الطوب الأحمر حال كونه دورا واحدا و أحيلت للمحاكمة الجنائية عن ذلك و صدر الحكم ببراءتها في الجنحة رقم 996 لسنة 1992 جنح الباجور و صار الحكم نهائيا لعدم استئنافه ثم تحرر للمذكورة محضر آخر برقم 30 بتاريخ 22/6/1995 عن ذات المنزل بعد أن أًصبح دورين من الطوب الاحمر و المونة الاسمنتية و السقف الخرساني يعلوهما مبان عبارة عن سور بإرتفاع 1.5 متر , و اشتمل المنزل أيضا على حجرة مستقلة عن ذلك المبنى بالطوب الاخضر و المونة الخضراء و السقف بالخشب على مساحة 30 مترا إلا أن تقرير الخبير أثبت أنها طبقا لشهادة الشهود الذين أفادوا بأن بناءها كان على وجه التقريب ما بين عامي 1965 ,و 1979 0

و إذ تنص المادة (102 ) من قانون الإثبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 85 لسنة 1968 على أنه " لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجنائي إلا في الوقائع التي فصل فيها هذا الحكم و كان فصله فيها ضروريا " 

و من حيث أن الحكم الجنائي و قد فصل في واقعة تعدي المطعون ضدها على منافع الري بالبراءة وقت إن كان المحضر المحرر عام 1992 مقصورا على بناء دور واحد من المباني بينما أثبت المحضر الجديد إضافة و تعديل المبنى القائم بإضافة دور يعلوه سور بإرتفاع مترا و نصف فضلا عن اشتماله حجرة من الطوب اللبن و إن أثبتت المعاينة قدمها و بناءها في تاريخ سابق على العمل بالقانون رقم 12 لسنة 1984 و من ثم فإن حجية الحكم الجنائي تكون مقصورة على ما أشار إليه من نطاق تعدي المطعون ضدها على منافع الري فيما هو قائم , فإن الأمر كان يقتضي الحصول على ترخيص بشأ،ه لما في إقامة تلك الأعمال من تعريض لسلامة الجسور للخطر أو التأُثر في التيار يضر بها أو بأراضي أو بمنشآت أخرى و هذا أمر تقدره الجهات المعنية بذلك , و على ذلك يكون ركن الجدية مفتقدا في طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه لوجود مخالفات جديدة وقعت على خلاف القانون و لم يتناولها الحكم الجنائي المحتج به مما يجعل طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار فيما يتعلق بالأعمال الجديدة غير قائم على سنده الصحيح 0

( الطعن رقم 5183 لسنة 43 ق0 ع – جلسة 18/4/2001) 



أراضي الآثار – إزالة التعدي منوطة برئيس

مجلس إدارة هيئة الآثار دون غيره –لا يجوز

التفويض له في سلطته : 



قضاء هذه المحكمة جرى علىإن المشرع بموجب النصوص سالفة الذكر قرر حماية الأراضي المملوكة للدولة و التي اعتبرت أثرا بمقتضى قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على طلب وزير الثقافة و لا يجوز إخراج هذه الأراضي من عداد الأثار إلا بذات الآداة التي قررت ذلك و كذا أراضي منافع الآثار إذ ثبت للهيئة خلوها من الآثار , قرر لتلك الآراضي حماية خاصة بعدم جواز التعدي عليها أو التصرف فيها أو تملكها بالتقادم , و في حالة حدوث شيئ من ذلك خول المشرع رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للآثار بناء على قرار من اللجنة الدائمةللآثار أن بقرار إزالة التعدي على الأثر بالطريق الإداري , و قد اعتبر القرار الجمهوري رقم 267 لسنة 1981 مشروع تكملة جبانة طيبة بالأقصر أثرا و حدد تلك المناطق على الخريطة ب ,أ , ب,و ج, د باعتبارها مكملة للأثر و حظر إقامة أو إضافة أي منشآت على ما هو قائم فيها , و هذا يفيد أن رئيس مجلس إدارة هيئة الآثار , و الذي حل محله رئيس المجلس الأعلى للآثار بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 82 لسنة 1994 بإنشاء المجلس الأعلى للآثار هو الذي يجوز له إصدار القرارات الخاصة بإزالة التعديات على الآثار بناء على قرار اللجنة الدائمة للآثار , و إذا ما صدر قرار الإزالة من غيره و دون اتباع الأجراءات التي قررها القانون كان القرار صادرا من غير مختص و غير مشروع مخالفا لأحكام القانون جديرا بالإلغاء 0

و من حيث إنه وفقا لما سلف و لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن القرار المطعون فيه لم يصدر من رئيس المجلس الاعلى بناء على قرار من اللجنة الدائمة للآثار , و إنما صدر من المجلس الأعلى لمدينة الأقصر برقم 87 لسنة 1996 بإزالة المنزل الذي أقامه المطعون ضده المكون من دور أرضي و أعمدة الدور الأول العلوى من الخرسانة المسلحة بناحية القرنة بالبر الغربي بالتعدي على المحمية الأثرية بالمخالفة للقرار الجمهوري رقم 267 لسنة 1981 , و من ثم فإن هذا القرار يكون قد صدر من غير مختص بإصداره و دون اتباع الإجراءات المقررة قانونا لإصداره مشوبا بعيب مخالف القانون و يكون طلب إلغائه موافقا لصحيح حكم القانون , و إذا قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بذلك – و إن كان لأسباب أخرى غير ذلك – فإنه يكون موافقا لحكم القانون فيما انتهى إليه , مما يتعين معه رفض هذه الطعن لعدم قيامه على أساس صحيح من القانون 0

و من حيث إنه لا يغير من ذلك أن الثابت من الاطلاع على ديباجة القرار المطعون فيه أنه قد أشار إلى قرار وزير الثقافة و رئيس المجلس الأعلى للآثار رقم 480 لسنة 1995 بشأن تفويض المحافظين و رؤساء الوحدات المحلية في إصدار الإزالة و التعديات على الواقع و العقارات الآثرية , فإن قرار التفويض المشار إليه قد شابه مخالفة القانون لأن المشرع قد أعطى في المادة (17) من قانون حماية الآثار المشار إليه اختصاص سلطة الإزالة الإدارية للتعديات الواقعة على الآثار أو منافعها لرئيس المجلس للآثار بناء على قرار يصدر من اللجنة الدائمة للآثار بعد دراسة كل حالة على حدة و بالتالي فهو اختصاص لجهتين إداريتين يلزم صدوره منهما معا و لا يجوز لسلطة منهما الإنفراد به دون السلطة الأخرى أو التفويض فيه , و من ثم فإن انفراد المجلس الأعلى للآثار بهذا الإختصاص و قيامه بتفويض المحافظين و رؤساء الوحدات المحلية في إصدار قرارات الإزالة و التعديات على المواقع و العقارات الأثرية يكون قد جاء مخالفا لحكم المادة ( 17 ) سالفة الذكر 0



( الطعن رقم 475 لسنة 44 ق0 ع – جلسة 8/7/2001 ذات المبدأ الطعن رقم 3543 ق 0 ع –جلسة 24/1/2001 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مخالفة البناء على الأرض الزراعية – لا يجوز للسلطة

المفوضة في إصدار قرار أن تفوض سلطة أخرى في إصداره : 



و من حيث إن مفاد ما سبق من نصوص أن الحاكم العسكري العام قد فوض بمقتضى قراره رقم 11 لسنة 1996 رئيس مجلس الوزراء و نائبه الحاكم العسكري العام في مباشرة كافة اختصاصات رئيس الجمهورية المنصوص عليها في قانون الطوارئ رقم 162 لسنة 1958 و استنادا لهذا القانون و استمدادا من هذا التفويض أصدر الحاكم العسكري العام أمره رقم 1 لسنة 1966 يفوض فيه وزير الزراعة بالأمر بوقف الأعمال المخالفة المبينة في الأمر المذكورعلى نفقة المخالف لحين صدوره حكم في الدعوى , و أيا كان الرأي في مدى سلامة التفويض المدرج لوزير الزراعة فما كان لوزير الزراعة على النحو الوارد بقراره رقم 572 لسنة 1996 أن يفوض المحافظين في مباشرة الإختصاصات المفوضة إليه لمخالفة ذلك المبدأ المستقر عليه فقها و قضاء بأن التفويض الجائز وفقا للقواعد العامة إنما ينصرف إلى الإختصاصات الأصلية التي يستمدها المفوض من القوانين و اللوائح مباشرة , أن الإختصاصات التي يستمدها الرئيس الإداري من سلطة عليا بناء على قواعد التفويض فإنه لا يجوز له أن يفوض فيها بل يتعين عايه أن يمارس الإختصاصات المفوضة إليه بنفسه 0

و من حيث إن البين من ظاهر الأوراق أن القرار المطعون فيه صدر من محافظ المنوفية طبقا لقرار وزير الزراعة رقم 572 لسنة 1996 المشار إليه و ذلك بإزالة مخالفة البناء على الأرض الزراعية التاي أقامها المطعون ضده , فإنه يكون بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق قد صدر بالمخالفة للقانون 0



( الطعن رقم 7007 لسنة 44ق 0 ع – جلسة 7/2/2001)

----------

